# Sacramento Kings vs. Dallas Mavericks Game Thread (3/24, 7:00 PT)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (42-27) vs. Dallas Mavericks (44-22)
Arco Arena, Thursday March 24, 2005
7:00 PT, News10/NBATV *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Kenny Thomas/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Shawn Bradley/Dirk Nowitzki/Josh Howard/Michael Finley/Jason Terry  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Dallas Mavericks board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediction:

Kings 114
Dallas 109

Peja 33pts 5rebs 4ast 4stl
Bibby 28pts 3reb 8asts

Injuried Kings will play inspired basketball and out gun Dallas. :wordyo:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It would be nice if Skinner is able to play. Ostertag probably won't be any help at all against the Mavs...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> It would be nice if Skinner is able to play. Ostertag probably won't be any help at all against the Mavs...


He could muscle around Shawn Bradley in the early going. :laugh: Any news on Skinners sprained thumbs?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Any news on Skinners sprained thumbs?


I guess he is still day to day. He couldn't even hold a basketball after Sunday's game.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Avery Johnson has got Dallas going, and well the Kings just aren't very good right now.

Mavs 113
Kings 101


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Skinner hopes to return vs. Mavericks 
_
*"You're telling me it's weird?" Skinner said. "(It still hurts) a little bit, but I'll be good. It's like a toe that gets stepped on over and over when it's hurt."*_

_*QUESTION POSED
CAN THE KINGS FRIGHTEN THEIR FANS ANY MORE? It happened again. A King went down, this time Darius Songaila, who fell squarely on his back and shoulder on a second-quarter dunk attempt. He suffered a pulled back muscle and sore right elbow but should be ready for Thursday night's game. Peja Stojakovic looked hurt for a moment, too, favoring his right leg after falling in the third quarter, but he bounced back.*_


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Try'na avoid the curse of Theo eh?


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Skinner said he might play vs Mavs. If he does, that'll be great cause we need him since Brad is still out.

Big game vs Mavs. Come on, Kings! I know you guys can do it!

GO KINGS!!!! :king:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There was some audio from today's practice on KHTK. Adelman thinks that everyone will be able to play tomorrow. Darius' elbow feels fine but his back is still sore, but not as bad as he though it would be today.

He is going to stick with Thomas in the starting lineup because he likes the pairing of Songaila and Williamson coming off the bench.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Mavs play tonight vs. Golden State:

-Warriors board game thread 
-Mavericks board game thread


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> The Mavs play tonight vs. Golden State:
> 
> -Warriors board game thread
> -Mavericks board game thread


Mavs won, 109-97.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks game thread (it's a beauty)


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> There was some audio from today's practice on KHTK. Adelman thinks that everyone will be able to play tomorrow. Darius' elbow feels fine but his back is still sore, but not as bad as he though it would be today.
> 
> He is going to stick with Thomas in the starting lineup because he likes the pairing of Songaila and Williamson coming off the bench.


So this means Songaila will be ready to play tommorow vs Dallas?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> So this means Songaila will be ready to play tommorow vs Dallas?


 Most likely.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the Kings take this one... 103-97, we can finally guard DIRK!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

S-Star said:


> I think the Kings take this one... 103-97, we can finally guard DIRK!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!


Who can guard Dirk, we still have trouble with them because of there run'n'gun style of play.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Who can guard Dirk, we still have trouble with them because of there run'n'gun style of play.


Maybe Skinner?? :whoknows:

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Mavs 104

*Peja 35pts* 
Dirk 32pts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Try'na avoid the curse of Theo eh?


GET AWAY!!!! :curse: 





:biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> There was some audio from today's practice on KHTK. Adelman thinks that everyone will be able to play tomorrow. Darius' elbow feels fine but his back is still sore, but not as bad as he though it would be today.
> 
> He is going to stick with Thomas in the starting lineup *because he likes the pairing of Songaila and Williamson coming off the bench.*


I bet he does. Two defensive players coming from the bench is pretty damn nice. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Mavericks game thread (it's a beauty)


 :hurl: 




How about you make your predictions now??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Coaching carousel in NBA leaves some dizzy 



> Changes hit the league, leading San Antonio's Gregg Popovich to say, "Maybe the business is more valuable than I thought."
> 
> Hubie Brown was the first to go, his will no longer enough to sustain him as Memphis Grizzlies coach. He quit on Thanksgiving Day, saying he couldn't ignore "the highest order."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Adelman knows the rigors of NBA, as does his family 



> Wins and losses-wise, Rick Adelman has suffered much worse than this.
> 
> His two seasons with the Golden State Warriors in the mid-1990s were a complete mess, with the team having no practice facility or home gym to call their own because of renovations to the Arena. All in all, it made for a "brutal experience," Adelman said.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Thomas is full of confidence awaiting Mavs 



> Kings forward Kenny Thomas, like all athletes, believes his team is going to win every game it plays but is prevented from saying so because he's not supposed to feed the opposition bulletin board material.
> 
> Oh, well.
> 
> ...


GO K9!!!


What does braggadocio mean?


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> What does braggadocio mean?


I think it means like bragging... :biggrin:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 115
Mavs 114

Mavs on 2nd game of a back to back.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

kings 109
mavs 106

peja 28/6/3
dirk 25/11/4

this should be a really good game because it is most likely a 1st round match-up


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Skinner is a great one on one defender.. Kings will win 110-101


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The mavs will win. Remember everyone, our defense has changed since the last time we played.
110-98 Mavs.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> The mavs will win. Remember everyone, our defense has changed since the last time we played.
> 110-98 Mavs.


so has ours.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of first quater

Kings 28
Mavs 18

Peja 14pts 6reb 1ast - Not what the Mavs need.

Sucks I wont be able to be watch the game I have something important to do but will try to check in as much as I can.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great game so far.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So much for being able to guard Dirk...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Back to watch the rest of the game; with Dirk out we need to make our push now. Bibby need to step up a little bit.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of 3rd quater

Kings 75
Mavs 76

Peja 29pts 6rebs 2asts 1stl
Cat 12pts 4reb 6asts 2stl 1blk


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I have a feeling this game will go down to the wire....


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja on fire from downtown 6-7. Darius with a steal on Van Horn.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What a game by Peja!!! Great game... Kings win!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

END OF GAME:

Kings 108
Mavs 101

Peja *9-13fg* 37pts 9rebs 2asts 1stl


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

37 Points on 13 shots is insane!!! We need this Peja to carry the team over the last dozen games and into the playoffs. Great win!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good game guys. It will be a different story in the playoffs if we face each other.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Good game guys. It will be a different story in the playoffs if we face each other.


Yea we will get back our All-Star Center and one of the best bench players in the NBA...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great win... refs were horrible... bigger game this saturday.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Yea we will get back our All-Star Center and one of the best bench players in the NBA...


and so will we :biggrin: although our center isn't all star but a great player for us nonetheless. still good game no matter how you slice it. good win.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> 37 Points on 13 shots is insane!!! We need this Peja to carry the team over the last dozen games and into the playoffs. Great win!!!


I looked at the shot chart and Peja took a 30ft was it to beat the buzzer or heat check?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> I looked at the shot chart and Peja took a 30ft was it to beat the buzzer or heat check?


 The shot clock was running down...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What did you guys think of Dirks aggressiveness this game, that foul on Kenny Thomas could have been worss, the last thing we need is antother bruised body. I also liked how Kenny retaliated on the play when he had the hard foul on Dirk and really send a message. I know that Dirk being real aggressive and all, but like Theo pointed out in the Dallas fourm could it hurt the Mavs? What do you guys think.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Photos*

























*More to come...*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Powers Kings Past Mavs  



> Peja Stojakovic ended a season's worth of frustration for the Sacramento Kings against the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> Stojakovic scored a season-high 38 points as the Kings posted a 109-101 victory over the Mavericks, who lost for the first time since coach Avery Johnson took over for Don Nelson.
> 
> ...


Box Score 

9 Rebounds and 14 FTA's....I love the effort!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja's 38 helps Kings avoid sweep by Mavs 



> “The basket felt like a swimming pool," Stojakovic said. "I know I've been inconsistent lately, but you just have to keep playing through it. I was just being aggressive from the first minute. ... I know I was struggling, but I couldn't sit home and cry. I had to play and get back in shape."





> "He just looked so much like the Peja of last year tonight," Adelman said. "He wasn't just standing out there. He was pursuing the ball. It was great to see."





> "I think they're a lot tougher (since trading Chris Webber)," Nowitzki said. "Now they're a lot more physical."





> "Peja was on fire from all over," Nowitzki said. "I don't think we should lose him in transition. That's the one guy we shouldn't lose. He went right to the 3-point line and was wide open. Once a shooter like that gets hot, you're in trouble."





> "That was a joke," Nowitzki said. "Obviously I fouled him, but just because he falls into the stands doesn't make it a flagrant. It was a tough night for the officials, but we still should have won the game."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I think it means like bragging... :biggrin:


Ohh, cool. 

Never heard it before.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Great win for us. We needed this one. :yes:

*GO KINGS!!!*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

NOwitzki is a *****, hes got some ****ing issues, first he commits the flagrant, then he spikes the ball into people in the front row, and at the end when they were intentionally fouling, he almost knocked Cuttino over, and he whacked DARIUS across the arms, and there was oly 15 seconds left and tehy were down 7.

And the game before that he almost got into 2 fights against the Warriors.

If this was Ron Artest, he wouldn't have even played against the Kings because he would have been suspended for what he did against the Warriors, but since this is Dirk the league won't even care.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk has been aggressive lately. Lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> NOwitzki is a *****, hes got some ****ing issues, first he commits the flagrant, then he spikes the ball into people in the front row, and at the end when they were intentionally fouling, he almost knocked Cuttino over, and he whacked DARIUS across the arms, and there was oly 15 seconds left and tehy were down 7.
> 
> And the game before that he almost got into 2 fights against the Warriors.
> 
> If this was Ron Artest, he wouldn't have even played against the Kings because he would have been suspended for what he did against the Warriors, but since this is Dirk the league won't even care.


:laugh: I agree with you! Dirk have play more aggressive now. It seem like someone told him he's too soft and he's trying his best to prove he's not? Not sure. I don't know if Dirk doing that will hurt or help the team. If you're a Mavs fan, you probably might like it cause he's actually showing emotions in the game and no easy foul. But if you're the opponent, you'll probably hate it like crap. Sort of like Bruce Bowen.  I was pissed off at Dirk last night though. He had a good game until towards the end there, but so did his whole team. I knew the last 2 hard fouls he did, he was mad. Remember Bibby's foul on Troy Murphy when Kings lost vs Warriors?? Sort of like those kind of fouls... but no need to do it twice. Especially after you knocked down Kenny Thomas (and later said it was a joke on the call. ) to the floor. I was also mad at the refs the first 3 Qtrs... lots of touchy and bad calls. But in 4th, things got better. I guess the refs don't want to get booed or spit at. :rofl: 

Great game by Pedja!!! only 13 attempts yet 38 points, you can't ask for me. I've always thought of Pedja as an efficient guy. So I'm not surprise to see that stat. He was like that in the past, especially half of last season. If Pedja continues this, it'll help make the Kings a much better team. Keep it up, Pedja! I'm proud of ya! :clap: 

If we do face the Mavs in the playoffs, it should be fun. If Brad and Bobby and Mavs' players are all healthy, things should be interesting. Mavs had won the series in regular season vs Kings in the past, yet Kings beated them in the playoffs. So anything is possible once the PO starts. 

GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> And the game before that he almost got into 2 fights against the Warriors.
> 
> If this was Ron Artest, he wouldn't have even played against the Kings because he would have been suspended for what he did against the Warriors, but since this is Dirk the league won't even care.


Yes but you didn't point out that Dirk was not the one that started those 2 fights. Dirk is being more aggressive. I like that. He's trying to lose that soft image that has been portrayed with him the last few months. I think Avery has alot to do with that. Scoring against the mavs wont be easy anymore and if it means taking a hard foul every now and then so be it.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Scoring against the mavs wont be easy anymore and if it means taking a hard foul every now and then so be it.


I just hope it's not a hard enough foul that may injurie a player.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Twix said:


> I just hope it's not a hard enough foul that may injurie a player.


Oh i dont think players create hard fouls to intend to purposley hurt any player. They do that to send a message that you will have to work for your points down there. Dallas hasn't had that type of toughness and now they are getting one. Every championship team has had a player like this. I think this is very positive for the Mavs and I love it.


----------

